# Magic trading for Vince Carter!



## orlmagicmnvikings (Jun 16, 2005)

ESPN is reporting that the Magic have almost finalized a deal that will bring Vince Carter to the Orlando Magic for Rafer Alston, Tony Battie and Courtney Lee. I like the idea of getting Vince, but I don't like giving up Lee. He is a solid, young 2-guard, who has a great contract because he was just drafted last year. I think the only way I will be ok with this trade is if we somehow still sign Turk. That would give us Jameer, VC, Turk, Rashard and Dwight as our starting lineup. What are everyone's thoughts?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

This trade would actually be better if they let Turkoglu walk.

The best option was to just sign Turk and not do this trade, but that now appears moot.


----------



## orlmagicmnvikings (Jun 16, 2005)

Looks like the Magic will also receive 21 year old PF Ryan Anderson.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Awesome trade, IMO.

PG: Jameer Nelson...Anthony Carter
SG: Vince Carter...J.J. Redick
SF: Hedo Turkoglu?...Mickael Pietrus
PF: Rashard Lewis...Ryan Anderson
C: Dwight Howard...Marcin Gortat?

They got better on offense with this move, but how much does it hurt their defense? They'll put up a lot of points if they keep Turk.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I only like this trade if they keep Hedo.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How do they plan on keeping Hedo? Where's all this money coming from?


----------

